# Linked In?



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

So I am looking for a job in Adelaide and I keep reading that one should be on Linked In. Is that important? The guy at Centrelink re-wrote my resume and it's really formal and stiff sounding, (that's ok), I don't know anybody here yet and really don't have any outstanding skills or anything. I don't really want to join Linked In if it's not the huge deal that I have read about ( like hiring managers won't even look at you if your'e not on Linked In?) Thanks anybody with suggestions!!


----------



## azharpathan81 (May 24, 2013)

Hi

Though I don't know a lot about importance of Linked In in Adelaide, but globally it is a buzz.

It is advisable to be on Linked In for the fact it lets your employer see the recommendation from ur colleagues & bosses or super bosses. It gives them confidence to hire u. But if u are quite confident to win the interview without Linked In advantage go for it..!!


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

I was told (by someone in the US) that if you aren't on linkedin that it is seen as a 'red flag' and that you wouldn't get a chance...I don't know- is it at all important here?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

rebeccaf said:


> So I am looking for a job in Adelaide and I keep reading that one should be on Linked In. Is that important? The guy at Centrelink re-wrote my resume and it's really formal and stiff sounding, (that's ok), I don't know anybody here yet and really don't have any outstanding skills or anything. I don't really want to join Linked In if it's not the huge deal that I have read about ( like hiring managers won't even look at you if your'e not on Linked In?) Thanks anybody with suggestions!!


Hi Rebecca,
HR people use Linked In to check the way you present and your connections.....especially for professional work.

Remember that people do not know you at all.....you will live by the resume.

Once you have local experience and your own network established then it is not so important....

Good luck.


----------



## DuffDownunder (Jun 24, 2013)

LinkedIn got me the job here, helped me do my number last year and has been a massive hit. I just interviewed 3 folks and checked them all out on LinkedIn before, during and after the interviews. If you are a window cleaner, possibly not important.... but for prof jobs, I'd say its a must.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

I think if there is any way that you can positively promote yourself then you should make full use of it.

Mark


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

rebeccaf said:


> So I am looking for a job in Adelaide and I keep reading that one should be on Linked In. Is that important? The guy at Centrelink re-wrote my resume and it's really formal and stiff sounding, (that's ok), I don't know anybody here yet and really don't have any outstanding skills or anything. I don't really want to join Linked In if it's not the huge deal that I have read about ( like hiring managers won't even look at you if your'e not on Linked In?) Thanks anybody with suggestions!!


Hi Rebecca,

Your CV should be a representation of who you are on paper - so if you're not 'stiff' it shouldn't be. You should use words in it that you would use everyday and that are appropriate to the role you have done.

LinkedIn is a funny one, I live in the UK at the moment, and over here recruiters, prospective employers and headhunters use it all the time. But having searched and applied for jobs in Adelaide myself, I am not convinced that it's important. However, I wont deny, that it is an excellent networking tool and could connect you to people in head offices in other States and to jobs that way.

Everyone has skills and achievements they can talk about, including you, you just have to get creative. I would be more than happy to help, just PM me.


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks sooo much @ Missmontie, I'm still trying to decide what to do, I have done dental hygiene, dental assisting, and lots of office work and some sales. I might take a course or I would really like to open my own small business, I am trying to write a nice resume and I end up leaving it because it's just hard to think of what to say. I don't want to stay on centrelink for long so I've got to figure it out, thanks again.


----------



## Beachgirl (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this information. I have a LinkedIn account and have had several skills endorsements. Once my PMV is approved, I hope to use the services of a local job placement agency to secure an administrative/office manager position in the Sunshine Coast. Glad to know my LinkedIn account may influence a potential employer to hire me.


----------



## s.laverie (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Rebecca I landed my position in Perth from the UK last week so still preparing to move via LinkedIn it gives a good representation of you as a proffesional and gives you the ability to link to other people in the same industry as you and potential employers


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

LinkedIn is the largest professional network site in the world, and although it is not as huge in Australia as in USA or many European countries, I would say that with your skills and experience it could be an advantage to create a profile there.

Just remember to actually put some work into it. LinkedIn can be an excellent way of showing off even more of your skills than your CV normally would - as you have the possibility to add more information about your skills, what you actually did at your previous jobs and the experience you have.

Aside from having your CV easily accessible on LinkedIn (and being able to ask for recommendations from previous colleagues/bosses etc. if they're there too) it's actually a great way of networking. I would spend some time searching for groups within your field + for Australia in general and Adelaide. Most active users of LinkedIn are very helpful and it might very well be that you can get some good pointers on how to go about finding a job in such groups - simply by presenting yourself in the group and asking for help/tips on finding a job as a new resident to Australia.

All that being said, LinkedIn is not a wondersite that's going to land you a job immediately after creating a profile, but it can sometimes give you an advantage. I've also found that building a profile there has made me more conscious of my own skills and expertise - and of networking! 

Finally - you can also use it as a way of gaining an advantage when going into an interview. If the company/people that's interviewing you are on LinkedIn you could get access to a lot of useful information that could help you during the interview. 

Generally, I would also say that if you see that the industry/companies you would like to work for are on there - so should you  Especially if you also want to start your own business down the line.

Good luck!


----------



## SimoneMondino (Aug 28, 2013)

post very attractive. then I'll update my linkedin profile also in English!


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you so much. In actual fact I haven't done it yet, have become annoyed with the invites I get, ( all from close family and friends) so I will give it a go. Still don't know what to put on there.


----------



## copperpot (Aug 27, 2013)

LinkedIn is a very good powerful tool everywhere but its also true at least in my view, that is more useful in certain areas such as sales, customer service...


----------

